# Question on D-Bol & Winni-V



## lefty (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm new to the steroid field and I need some info.  I just ordered some "legal" D-Bol and Winni-V tabs.  The D-Bol is Methadrostenol 230mg tabs and the Winni V is Cyclostanozol 360mg.  My question is are these as bad as the illegal versions (as far as what kind of body damage they can cause). I also would like to know how long I should stay on the cycle.  I am taking 4 D-Bols a day and 2 Winni V's a day.  My last question is are they worth it.  Thanx for any info given to a newbie.
As far as my body type I am 6 ft. tall and 162 pounds.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 5, 2004)

My feeling is that you got ripped, dude.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 5, 2004)

Scammed....................


----------



## GSXR750 (Apr 5, 2004)

You probably should have looked into this a little bit more before you dished out the cash.  Shouldn't this thread be in A.Z. Probably get more responses.


----------



## GSXR750 (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GSXR750 *_
> Shouldn't this thread be in A.Z. Probably get more responses.




my bad, "legal"


----------



## ZECH (Apr 5, 2004)

I moved it because these are legal supps.


----------



## tomas101 (Apr 5, 2004)

you went to legalsteroids.com didnt u?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 5, 2004)

This stuff is made by SDI Labs and if a search is done, info can be found on this site.


----------



## tomas101 (Apr 5, 2004)

ya...i think that company is a crock of shit


----------



## topolo (Apr 5, 2004)

i dont know that you got scammed but there are certainly much better products on the market.

i would tell you to do a search also but the search engine on this site sucks!!!! i can never get it to find anything.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 5, 2004)

It's the search engine on here that sucks, not you right?????


----------



## topolo (Apr 5, 2004)

you like it dale????????

it never lets me find anything, i find a thread quicker by using google!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 6, 2004)

SDI Labs has a bad rep for exactly this reason.  Stick to a transdermal 1-test and 4AD (Dermabolics S1+ is one choice) for excellent results.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> you like it dale????????
> 
> it never lets me find anything, i find a thread quicker by using google!!



Nah man, just bustin your balls man.  One thing I hate about the search engine is that you need to have at least 3 characters so if you are looking for T3 you are screwed.  I use google for everything too, that and dogpile so i can get multiple sites.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 6, 2004)

Pssst... just use a * after the T3 which means wildcard.  So enter T3* in the search engine, and you'll get plenty of hits.


----------



## wild04srt (Apr 10, 2004)

I was wondering did you end up taking it did it work for you i just ordered the same thing winny -v and d-bol


----------



## topolo (Apr 10, 2004)

oh boy


----------



## mikeb (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by lefty *_
> I'm new to the steroid field and I need some info.  I just ordered some "legal" D-Bol and Winni-V tabs.  The D-Bol is Methadrostenol 230mg tabs and the Winni V is Cyclostanozol 360mg.  My question is are these as bad as the illegal versions (as far as what kind of body damage they can cause). I also would like to know how long I should stay on the cycle.  I am taking 4 D-Bols a day and 2 Winni V's a day.  My last question is are they worth it.  Thanx for any info given to a newbie.
> As far as my body type I am 6 ft. tall and 162 pounds.





These two products are of such poor quality as far as prohormones go as to be laughable.  Sorry but I'd stay away from the particular outfit you bought them from.


----------



## Daddyfatsacks (Sep 10, 2004)

I ve been using winni-v for three weeks Ive just gotten back into lifting after 5 years off and I ve lost about 20 pounds,I aint ripped, and it probably didnt do anything but get me hyper and make me sweat like a pig.I have lost a lot of fat but then again I dont its worth 80 bucks.


----------



## Fireplug (Jan 27, 2006)

I have been reading quite a bit of your posts regardign SDI products.  I have been into training for quite some time now and have tried several suppliments over the years.  I bought their combo blitz cycle and noticed some good results in just a few weeks.  I have never been asked by as many people what I use as I have after I started using their products.  I don't know what else out there may be better; but, I really don't think their stuff is a waste of money.  I noticed some very decent gains in strength and cuts.  My veins have never been as pronounced as they are when I am using their products.  I just started another cycle of their stuff and noticed a change in just a couple of weeks from using it.  I know some of it may be genetics and I tend to do a lot of cardio.  I tend to run for a hour in mornings.  Lift in afternoons and swim at night.  Try to do this about 5 days a week.  Don't always get all 3 in each dayl; but, I do what I can.  

I have just been reading a lot on you people bashing these products and I have to disagree on it being crap.

OK.  Now let me have it!


----------



## topolo (Jan 27, 2006)

Fireplug said:
			
		

> I have been reading quite a bit of your posts regardign SDI products.  I have been into training for quite some time now and have tried several suppliments over the years.  I bought their combo blitz cycle and noticed some good results in just a few weeks.  I have never been asked by as many people what I use as I have after I started using their products.  I don't know what else out there may be better; but, I really don't think their stuff is a waste of money.  I noticed some very decent gains in strength and cuts.  My veins have never been as pronounced as they are when I am using their products.  I just started another cycle of their stuff and noticed a change in just a couple of weeks from using it.  I know some of it may be genetics and I tend to do a lot of cardio.  I tend to run for a hour in mornings.  Lift in afternoons and swim at night.  Try to do this about 5 days a week.  Don't always get all 3 in each dayl; but, I do what I can.
> 
> I have just been reading a lot on you people bashing these products and I have to disagree on it being crap.
> 
> OK.  Now let me have it!



Firts of all thanks for bumping this old thread, secondly, go to hell.


----------

